# Substitute for San Diego Super Yeast WPL090?



## The Judge (16/2/15)

What's the closest liquid yeast substitute? High flocc, clean, low ester production etc

Thanks
The Judge


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

I found 1217 to be pretty damn clean and drops like a brides knickers


----------



## Spiesy (16/2/15)

Why not just use WLP090?


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/15)

Currently available, I've got a vial in my fridge at the moment.


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

5 vials of each in the freezer


----------



## The Judge (16/2/15)

Spiesy said:


> Why not just use WLP090?


I would love to use it, but I don't reckon you can send it to me in Perth ready for Wednesday night brew-night Spiesy! Or can you????


----------



## sponge (16/2/15)

The Judge said:


> I would love to use it, but I don't reckon you can send it to me in Perth ready for Wednesday night brew-night Spiesy! Or can you????


Two words: No chill :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

Would depend on your postcode and if you are next day delivery, many parts of wa aren't. Even if they say they are.. Buggers..


----------



## Spiesy (16/2/15)

The Judge, on 16 Feb 2015 - 3:49 PM, said:




The Judge said:


> I would love to use it, but I don't reckon you can send it to me in Perth ready for Wednesday night brew-night Spiesy! Or can you????


I believe we can. Express Post is supposed to go between Melbourne and any of these Perth postcodes, next business day: 6000-6005; 6800-6899 .

Would have given yourself a better chance had you ordered the yeast this morning though - as we could have got it out the door today.
Still, according to Express Post, if it leaves tomorrow - it should be with you Wednesday.

Link to Australia Post


----------



## The Judge (16/2/15)

Righto - I'm on it. Send tomorrow, and arrive in 6000 tomorrow.


Good advice on 1217 anyway Yob - will remember ;-) cheers fellas.


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/15)

When Proculture yeasts were available I used to buy them from He who shall not be named

(Nev)

And they would arrive still cold virtually overnight. WA to Eastern states is pretty good as a rule so hopefully the same in the other direction.


----------



## vykuza (16/2/15)

Sadly it's not. As Spiesy mentioned, unless you're in 6000-6005 or the 6800 range, it's going on a truck rather than a plane. Express Post ain't express unless you're in the CBD!


----------



## manticle (16/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> When Proculture yeasts were available I used to buy them from He who shall not be named
> 
> (Nev)


I know you're being cheeky but there is absolutely no reason why you can't mention Nev or his business (online brewing supplies, formerly gryphon brewing). He may not be allowed as a member here but he still services the community by providing ingredients and equipment.


----------



## Danwood (16/2/15)

White Labs says 001 Cali. Ale is similar. 

I looked it up because I ended up with 090 recently instead of 001. 

I've never used either personally. The 090 is 'stepping up' as I type...looking forward to it.


----------



## The Judge (17/2/15)

I work in the CBD and have had Spiesy and others deliver to me a few times now and each time I've asked the receptionist to put the package in the fridge when it arrives. Problem is, now even when I get normal mail at the office the ditz puts that in the fridge too ;-)


----------



## Spiesy (17/2/15)

The Judge said:


> I work in the CBD and have had Spiesy and others deliver to me a few times now and each time I've asked the receptionist to put the package in the fridge when it arrives. Problem is, now even when I get normal mail at the office the ditz puts that in the fridge too ;-)


Lol.

Receptionists... quite often the ones that are good to look at aren't often the best at their job.


----------



## stux (17/2/15)

And the cold packs are good for kids lunch boxes too


----------



## The Judge (17/2/15)

Yeah just as well she's good to look at!


----------



## The Judge (19/2/15)

Delivery time was great. Sent Tuesday lunchtime, arrived at my office in Perth Wednesday morning. Bang! Thanks


----------



## Spiesy (19/2/15)

The Judge said:


> Delivery time was great. Sent Tuesday lunchtime, arrived at my office in Perth Wednesday morning. Bang! Thanks


Beauty, great to hear!


----------



## mckenry (19/2/15)

Spiesy said:


> Lol.
> 
> Receptionists... quite often the ones that are good to look at aren't often the best at their job.


Way back, when I was interviewed for a position, the 'to be boss' caught me taking a sly look at the hot secretary, when I was waiting my turn. When I got in there, he said "Let me tell you something. It costs the same to hire an ugly one"


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/17)

Well well well, what a coincidence.. I necroed this thread and who should the last poster be but the Stout Hearted mckenry who recently stepped up to the plate and generously sent me a couple of San Diego sachets in their latest incarnation (not available locally in the Northern Woop Woop) along with a heap of other dried yeasts I've had difficulty sourcing. I paid of course, he's not _that_ Stout Hearted 

I've just pitched an Aussie Blonde which is basically a sort of Cascade Premium thingo but done with an ale yeast. 
Barrett Burston Pale, some Vienna, some white sugaz, Superpride and finished with Ella. 

I direct-pitched the San Diego at 21 and it will be interesting to see how this remarkable yeast goes this time around. Now Sunday PM, let the fun begin.


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/17)

Monday late morning and getting some lily pads already. Impressive.


----------

